# Recent Pics of My Dogs



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thought i'd share some pics of the dogs.... Slow evening an' all 

Maya first, of course!


















From her show at the weekend where she went Best in Show :blink:



















And little Evie who hasnt done any showing :lol: But is a little star anyway and I cant help showing her off!

Ready for the showring?? :lol:









The pics below were taken today!










Maya has adopted her and tries to feed her!!










And wash her:










But mostly she just cuddles her 





































And Chloe, our old girl. You may remember she has been very poorly recently with pain in her back legs from arthritis. Well, thankfully she is doing MUCH better now, but is not allowed any off lead walks which she is hating 

Sulky face:









Neglected old lady doesnt even get a bed 



















Exploring the garden:


















Megan:









And Saffie, Megs daughter and Chloe's grand daughter


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, the second one of Maya is stunning! :001_wub:

And well done to you and Maya getting best in show!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Fantastic photos, Im very tempted to inter-nick Evie she is gorgeous!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

portiaa said:


> Beautiful pictures, the second one of Maya is stunning! :001_wub:
> 
> And well done to you and Maya getting best in show!


Thank you 



XxZoexX said:


> Fantastic photos, Im very tempted to inter-nick Evie she is gorgeous!!! :001_wub:


I think Maya might have something to say about that 

:lol:


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Little Evie is absolutely gorgeous. What breed is Maya? From the first two pics I expected her to be taller than she looks in the pics with you! It's so cute how your other dogs have taken to Evie... I bet your so proud of them!!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

niki said:


> Little Evie is absolutely gorgeous. What breed is Maya? From the first two pics I expected her to be taller than she looks in the pics with you! It's so cute how your other dogs have taken to Evie... I bet your so proud of them!!


Maya is a basenji, they are a wonderful breed 

The dogs have taken to Evie SO well. Basenji's can be a bit unsure of new arrivals in their home but she has always been welcoming to new pups and loves to mother the little ones. She is very protective of Evie and often will try to get in Evie's box to sleep in there with her  SO cute  The labs are just lovely people and always good with every new dog they meet


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics  little Evies coming on great met little chi at weekend called Princess not much bigger than Evie girl said that was her fully grown she was tiny smallest chi ive ever seen gorgeous tho


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Gorgeous pics, you have lovely dogs. Maya & Evie are stars, Maya should be given 'Mum of the Year' award, she is such a natural with little Evie.

As for Chloe - well what can I say, such a dignified old lady, even though you are so cruel making her sleep in a box :lol:


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful dogs, love the cuddling pic, so cute 
And congrats on best in show


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very irresistible dogs you got there, they are all so lovely! Bless Chloe looking so miserable in the box..


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Awww poor chloe with only a box to sleep in 
Maya is so swett with the little one 
They are all gorgeous.


----------



## Remus (Apr 13, 2011)

Congratulations on BIS, Maya is stunning, how old is she?
I don't think I've ever seen anything as cute as your little Evie :001_wub: she's gorgeous, though that's what they all are


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Fantastic photos, Im very tempted to inter-nick Evie she is gorgeous!!! :001_wub:


Hands off you - I'm stealing her :lol:

They're all gorgeous 

Em
xx


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Let me make this perfectly clear... There will be *NO* stealing of the adorably adorable puplet. Got it??





Remus said:


> Congratulations on BIS, Maya is stunning, how old is she?
> I don't think I've ever seen anything as cute as your little Evie :001_wub: she's gorgeous, though that's what they all are


Thank you!  Maya is 2


----------



## loulou87 (Jan 18, 2011)

all your dogs have stunning coats! what do you feed them! 
beautiful all round and i bet they are a handful!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

They are all fed raw and cooked meat mostly  They also get a bit of Royal Canin complete food for a few meals a week.


----------



## loulou87 (Jan 18, 2011)

im considering this raw diet but not yet decided. its good to know they look brilliant on it. coats are really shiny


----------

